# Καναρίνια > Διατροφή >  Βρώμη.

## teo24

Θελω αυριο να παω για διαφορα πραγματακια για τα πουλακια μου και θα ηθελα να παρω και βρωμη.Δεν εχει τυχει ποτε να αγορασω και δεν ξερω απο που και σε τι μορφη ειναι και πως θα πρεπει να την δωσω στα πουλια.Εδω θα ηθελα μια βοηθεια.Απο τα Quaker κανει να δωσω?

----------


## mariakappa

η βρωμη ειναι σαν σπορος και τον ανοιγουν μονα τους.quaker δεν ξερω εαν τρωνε τα καναρινια.

----------


## teo24

Ειδα ενα κουτι Quaker που ελεγε ''Νιφαδες βρωμης'' κι ελεγα μηπως εκανε.

----------


## panos70

Η βρωμη θοδωρη ειναι ασπρος μεγαλος σπορος σαν το σιταρι τα περισσοτερα μιγματα τον εχουν ειδη μεσα εγω κατα τη διαρκεια που μεγαλωνουν οι νεοσσοι δινω λιγο εξτρα στο μιγμα γιατι βοηθαει στην αναπτυξη τους,θα τους αρεσει στα τοσα χρονια που ειχα καναρινια τον τσακιζαν τον σπορο δλδ τους αρεσει .....για νυφαδες δεν ξερω δεν εχω δωσει

----------


## jk21

και σε σπορο μπορεις να δωσεις στο μιγμα και σε μορφη κουακερ (νιφαδες ) αν το τριψεις στην αυγοτροφη ή αφου τριψεις το κουακερ τρψεις μετα με αυτο λιγο βραστο αυγο .η βρωμη εχει καποια πολυ σημαντικα αμινοξεα σε ιδιατερα σημαντικα ποσοστα .περα απο τα μεθειονινη και λυσινη που ακουγονται συχνα για την αξια τους ,εχουν σε πολυ σημαντικο ποσοστο στην πρωτεινη τους την κυστεινη ,που ειναι βασικο αμινοξυ στην δομη του φτερωματος

----------


## mitsman

Μπραβο Μητσο... δινε μου ιδεες!!!!

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Εγώ έχω περάσει της νιφάδες βρώμης από την δεύτερη φορά που έφτιαξα αυγοτροφή !!! Σήμερα το πρωί που έφτιαξα ξανά, πρόσθεσα και 2 σταγόνες αιθέριο έλαιο Πορτοκάλι και είδα πρώτη φορά της Καρδερίνες να μην ξεκολλάν από την αυγοτροφή !!! χαχαχαχαχαχα πόλεμος λέμε !*

----------


## thanasissin

Δημήτρη στο αυγόψωμο σου που φτιάχνω βάζω και 100 γρ κουάκερ

----------


## Claude

Δίνω βρόμη στο μπάτζυ και το θυλικό bourke μου εδώ και χρόνια. Τρελλαίνοντε γι'αυτό και είναι πολύ θρεπτικό.
Το πουλάνε και με το όνομα "MILLET". Είναι μακρυνάρια τσαμπιά φυσικά και τα κρεμάς στο κλουβί τους.
Κλαούντια

----------


## mitsman

εκεινο ειναι κεχρι Κλαουντια, δεν ειναι βρώμη!!!

----------


## jk21

ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗ το κουακερ καπου το εχω ξαναναφερει και παλιοτερα .ιδεα που πηρα απο τον κ Νικο Δημητριαδη απο το αλλο φορουμ

----------

